# Rundenbasiertes Multiplayerspiel



## Zappaesk (4. September 2013)

Ich suche nach einem rundenbasierten Spiel, dass ich mit nem Kumpel zocken kann. Schön wäre, wenn man dazu nicht gleichzeitig online sein müsste, sondern seine Runde dann spielen kann, wenn es einem gerade passt und dann eben auf den gegner warten muss.

Früher habe ich Battle Isle 3 geliebt und wirklich ewig gespielt. Sowas in der Art wäre mir ganz recht. Dabei spielt es übrigens keine Rolle ob es sich um ein Browserspiel, ein Kaufspiel oder sonstwas handelt. Es sollte bloß nicht zu platt und simpel sein, sondern ruhig ein wenig zum tüfteln und mit Spieltiefe.

Bin mal gespannt ob es sowas gibt...

Danke!


----------



## acer86 (4. September 2013)

CIVILIZATION V


----------



## Research (4. September 2013)

Ob das so funktioniert?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (5. September 2013)

Frozen Synapse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXpMVMl5UI

Soweit ich muss man da nicht gleichzeitig online sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2013)

Danke! Ich werd mir die Sachen mal ansehen.


----------



## wievieluhr (6. September 2013)

Schach ist bestes Multiplayergame ..... sogar rundenbasiert wenn ich mich nich täusche


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. September 2013)

Vielleicht Battle for Wesnoth?
Ist Gratis, kannst du ja mal ansehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2013)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Schach ist bestes Multiplayergame ..... sogar rundenbasiert wenn ich mich nich täusche



Das stimmt, hab ich früher auch im Verein gespielt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. September 2013)

Battle Worlds: Kronos wenn es rauskommt. Ist momentan in der Closed Beta und soll Ende des Jahres erscheinen. Spielerisch erinnert es stark an Battle Isle


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einem rundenbasierten Spiel, dass ich mit nem Kumpel zocken kann. Schön wäre, wenn man dazu nicht gleichzeitig online sein müsste, sondern seine Runde dann spielen kann, wenn es einem gerade passt und dann eben auf den gegner warten muss.
> 
> Früher habe ich Battle Isle 3 geliebt und wirklich ewig gespielt. Sowas in der Art wäre mir ganz recht. Dabei spielt es übrigens keine Rolle ob es sich um ein Browserspiel, ein Kaufspiel oder sonstwas handelt. Es sollte bloß nicht zu platt und simpel sein, sondern ruhig ein wenig zum tüfteln und mit Spieltiefe.
> 
> ...



Moin, 

das klingt als würdest du Panzer Corps suchen. Das ist die Neuauflage von Panzergeneral (falls dir das was sagt) und der Multiplayer funktioniert genau wie von dir gewünscht. Für den Singleplayer gibt es auch mehrere sehr sehr gute Mods. 

Slitherine Ltd


----------



## Blizzard0815 (20. September 2013)

Strategic Command

Ist ein uraltes Hexfeldstrategiespiel, dass im 2. Weltkrieg spielt.
Da gibts die Möglichkeit, seinem Kollegen den Spielstand nach der gemachten
Runde per Mail zu schicken.


----------



## jday (27. September 2013)

Jagged Alliance 2 ,dass wirst du lieben!


----------



## Lealein (30. September 2013)

XCom Enemy Unknown

oder

Magic the Gathering Tactics 

ist sogar kostenlos, hat mri aber nicht so gefallen.


----------



## ZeroCool28 (12. Oktober 2013)

Heroes of Might an Magic 3-6


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (12. Oktober 2013)

Skulls of the shogun

Skulls of the Shogun im Test: Ein täuschend simpler Spaß


----------

